# جامعة الزقازيق > الدراسات العليا >  تعدد الجرائم

## Mohammed Rezck

*تعدد الجرائم
هناك تعدد معنوي ( صوري )     وتعدد مادي ( حقيقي )
* *أولا :  التعدد   المعنوي* *يقوم التعدد المعنوي في الاحوال التي يقترف فيها   الجاني سلوكا اجراميا ماديا واحدا يصدق عليه اكثر من وصف قانوني  اي    يخضع من حيث التجريم والعقاب لأكثر من نص  قانوني في ذات الوقت .* *بما يعني ان السلوك المادي الواحد يمكن ان يكون له   أوصاف قانونية متعددة .* *بعض التطبيقات القضائية :* *                          --- اخفاء المتهم   اشياء متحصلة من سرقة ضمنها سلاح غير مرخص تقوم به في آن واحد جريمتي : اخفاء   اشياء مسروقة  وحيازة سلاح بدون ترخيص .* *                        --- اللص الذي يضبط داخل مسكن قاصدا سرقته يعتبر مرتكبا  لجريمتي الشروع  في السرقة    ودخول  مسكن بقصد ارتكاب جريمة .* *أثر التعدد المعنوي*  *المادة    32  الفقرة  الاولي    من قانون العقوبات تنص  علي :* *                                                             " اذا كون الفعل   الواحد جرائم متعددة وجب اعتبار الجريمة التي عقوبتها أشد والحكم بعقوبتها دون   غيرها " .* 


 

*ثانيا : التعدد المادي*  *يتحقق عندما يرتكب الجاني أكثر من سلوك اجرامي مادي واحد يشكل كل منها جريمة في القانون وذلك قبل أن يحكم عليه نهائيا في أي منها .* *صور التعدد المادي*  *التعدد المادي   مع الارتباط الذي لا يقبل التجزئة*
*التعدد المادي   البسيط*

 *
أ – شروط قيامه :

* *     1 – تعدد في السلوك يقابله تعدد في   الجرائم .
* *    2 – عدم انقضاء الدعوي الجنائية .* 
*    3 – قيام رابطة خاصة بين الجرائم المتعددة (   مما يعني ان تكون الجرائم قد وقعت  لغرض   واحد وكانت مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث لا تقبل التجزئة .

* *ب – بعض التطبيقات قضائية :* 

*      ---  قيام المتهم بسرقة منقولات من داخل الدائرة   الجمركية مستحق عنها الضريبة الجمركية وتهريبه لها الي خارج حدود تلك الدائرة   بغير أداء للضريبة المستحقة
* *---  اختلاس موظف عام  مالا عاما مملوكا للدولة مسلما اليه وظيفته   وتزويره في محررات رسمية بقصد إخفاء هذا الاختلاس .*

*ج* *–** آثار قيام التعدد المادي مع الارتباط :*

*أولا : الاثار الموضوعية*
*نصت المادة   32 الفقرة الثانية من قانون العقوبات    علي أنه :* *         " اذا وقعت عدة جرائم لغرض واحد   وكانت مرتبطة ببعضها بحيث لا تقبل التجزئة وجب اعتبارها كلها جريمة واحدة والحكم   بالعقوبة المقررة لأشد تلك الجرائم ".* *استثناءات :*

*  النوع الاول :* 
*                   حالات اتخذ الشارع فيها من قيام الارتباط ظرفا   مشددا للعقاب  غير مكتف في ذلك بالعقوبة   المقررة اصلا لأشد الجرائم المرتبطة .* *مثال :* *      السرقة بالإكراه ( م 314 عقوبات ) وهي   تتكون من جريمتي مرتبطين ارتباطا لا يقبل التجزئة هما جنحة السرقة  وجريمة الضرب او الجرح الذي يشكل الاكراه   فاتخذ  شارعنا من هذا الاخير ظرفا مشددا   للسرقة يقلبها من جنحة الي جناية .*

*النوع الثاني :
* *              حالات ينص فيها الشارع علي تعدد العقوبات   بتعدد الجرائم رغم قيام الارتباط بينهما الذي لا يقبل التجزئة .* *مثال :* *       ما نصت عليه المادة 138 عقوبات بشأن   جريمة هرب المحبوسين من تعدد العقوبات بتعدد الجرائم اذا كان الهرب مصحوبا   بالقوة او بجريمة اخري 

* *ثانيا : الآثار الاجرائية* 

*--- من ناحية الاختصاص القضائي :* 
*    نجد ان المادة 214 الفقرة الرابعة من قانون   الاجراءات الجنائية نصت علي أنه :*  *                                     " اذا   شمل التحقيق أكثر من جريمة واحده وكانت مرتبطة تحال جميعها بأمر احالة واحد\ الي   المحكمة المختصة مكانا بإحداها فاذا كانت الجرائم من اختصاص محاكم من درجات   مختلفة تحال الي المحكمة الأعلى درجة وفي احوال الارتباط التي يجب فيها رفع   الدعوي عن جميع الجرائم امام محكمة واحدة اذا كانت بعض الجرائم من اختصاص   المحاكم العادية وبعضها من اختصاص محاكم خاصة يكون رفع الدعوي بجميع الجرائم   أمام المحاكم العادية مالم ينص القانون علي غير ذلك ".*

*---- من ناحية الطعن في الحكم : 
* *     نصت المادة 42 اجراءات علي انه :*  *                                             " لا ينقض من الحكم الا ما كان متعلقا بالأوجه التي بني عليها النقض   مالم تكن التجزئة غير ممكنه " .* 

*--- من ناحية حجية الشيء المقضي    :*
*    الاصل انه اذا صدر حكم بات فاصل في موضوع   الدعوي سواء بالإدانة او بالبراءة فان هذا الحكم يحوز حجية الشيء المقضي التي   تحول دون مكنة اعادة نظر الدعوي وطرحها من جديد امام القضاء ( مادة 455 اجراءات   ) بيد ان شرط ذلك ان تكون الدعويان المقضي فيها والجديدة متحدتان خصوما وموضوعا   وسببا ويقصد بهذا الاخير وحدة الواقعة المقامة عنها كلتا الدعويين .* *هناك استثناء   من ذلك  :* *      ان الحكم البات الصادر بالإدانة في   الجريمة الاشد يكتسب حجية تحول  دون   امكانية رفع الدعوي من جديد علي الجريمة الاخف المرتبطة بها  ولو ان هذه الاخيرة لم تكن هي  المقضي فيها باعتبار ان الحكم الصادر بالعقوبة   الاشد يجب قانونا عقوبة الجريمة الاخف .*
 *
أ – شروط قيامه :

* *     1 – تعدد في السلوك يقابله تعدد في   الجرائم .*
*    2 – عدم انقضاء الدعوي الجنائية .*
*ب – بعض التطبيقات قضائية :
*
*      ---  قيام متهم بجلب مادة الافيون المخدر الي مصر   وحيازته لها بعد ورودها ثم حيازته مادة أخري هي الحشيش بقصد التعاطي .* 
*     ---    قيام علاقة الزمنية بين قتل المتهم للمجني عليه وسرقته سيارته مادام أنه   لا يوجد في ظروف الواقعة ما يدلل علي أن جريمة القتل قد ارتكبت بقصد السرقة .

* *ج* *–** آثار قيام التعدد المادي البسيط :

* *أولا : الاثار الموضوعية* *القاعدة الأصلية :* *     تقضي بأن توقع علي كل جريمة من الجرائم   المتعددة عقوبتها المقررة لها قانونا ووردة هذه القاعدة في نص المادة 33 عقوبات   والتي نصت علي انه*  *  " تتعدد العقوبات المقيدة للحرية إلا ما   استثني بنص المادتين 35 و 36 " .* *ونصت المادة   37 علي انه :* *                             " تتعدد   العقوبات بالغرامة دائما ".* *ونصت المادة   38 علي انه :* *  " تتعدد عقوبات مراقبة البوليس ولكن لا   يجوز ان تزيد مدتها كلها علي خمس سنين " .

* *قيود تعدد العقوبات :* * القيد الأول :*  *جب عقوبة الاشغال الشاقة لغيرها من العقوبات السالبة للحرية :* 

*     وذلك تحت عدد من الضوابط هي :*
*1 – ان عقوبة   الاشغال الشاقة هي التي يعترف لها القانون بقوة الجب دون غيرها من العقوبات   السالبة للحرية الأخرى الاخف وطأة .*
*2 – ان قوة   عقوبة الاشغال الشاقة في الجب تكون قاصة علي غيرها من عقوبات سالبة للحرية .* 
*3 - ان قوة   عقوبة الاشغال الشاقة في الجب تكون محددة بمقدار مدتها فحسب فهي تستغرق ما عداها   من عقوبات اخري سالبة للحرية بما لا يزيد عن مقدار مدتها اما ما زاد عن ذلك فلا   يجب .
* *4 – يلزم ان   تكون العقوبات السالبة للحرية التي يسري عليها الجب قد حكم بها علي المتهم عن   جريمة وقعت قبل الحكم بالأشغال الشاقة فالمعول عليه هنا هو وقت ارتكاب الجريمة   وليس وقت صدور الحكم بالعقوبة السالبة للحرية عنها والذي يلزم ان يكون سابقا علي   تاريخ  الحكم النهائي الصادر بعقوبة   الاشغال الشاقة .*

*القيد الثاني :* *حد أقصي للعقوبات الماسة بالحرية :* 

*نصت المادة   36 عقوبات علي انه :* *                                 " اذا ارتكب شخص جرائم متعددة قبل   الحكم عليه من أجل واحدة منها وجب ان لا تزيد مدة السجن المشدد علي عشرين سنه   ولو في حالة تعدد العقوبات وان لا تزيد مدة السجن او مدة السجن والحبس علي عشرين   سنه وان لا تزيد مدة الحبس وحده علي ست سنين"* 

*ثانيا : الآثار الاجرائية**:
* *      لا يوجد اي استثناءات من القواعد العامة   .*

----------

